# how do i ask for a leisure battery? noone seems to understan



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

My leisure battery has died and I need to get a new one - am inPeschiera del garda in lake garda,
Trouble is wheneever i ask anybody here they look at me blankly?

I tell them I neeed abattery - but not a car abttery, that it has to be sealed...

anybody know the italian translation for leisure battery, as this is getting hopeless...

You would think that loadfs of motorhomes and caravans require them from time to time...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try this:
tempo libero batteria

Eddied may pick this up.

Dave p


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Try shouting louder :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry that was very flippant - I am getting excited off on holidays soon and getting a bit bomb happy. 

The only Italian I know is Caio (or however you spell it) so I am no use at all.

Hope you get sorted

Milly


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

already tried the shouting lark... didnt work to well.. they just called a copper over instead... lol

the rough translation of tempo libero batteria is free time battery - is that what they call it then..?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I don`t know.

It is a google tranlation
But sounds near enough.
Try taking a picture with you.
And make some gesticulations.

Dave p


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Google Translator.

Vendete Batterie per il tempo libero per i camper

_Do you sell leisure batteries for motorhomes _


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

I have googled for a translation and it comes up with this: batteria di agios.

This may be of use to you (or it may not be).

Good luck

Milly


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Deep cycle battery maybe. Translates as batteria profonda del ciclo


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

You might try this:
"Batteria di servizio"

Which, according to my rough Mac widget translation from the glossary on www.camperonline.it means:

"a battery that feeds, exclusively, the electrical units of the inhabited cell"

Philip


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

If you cannot get correct translation, use the photo of battery above and show them a photo of a caravan.


----------



## Rogerboxer (Jul 7, 2009)

Can you take the old battery to show them?


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Why do you want a sealed one? Is it mounted on its side!?

If you just need to get it sorted buy a car one, you can either swap it when you get home or just run it til it dies (which probably will be longer than you expect)


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Go to this link

http://www.jgdarden.com/batteryfaq/batbrand.htm

Scroll down to bottom see manufacturers

Do search on this site for "italy"

12 matches some with telephone numbers.

Examples below.

EnerSys-FIAMM Motive Power [Deep Cycle], (Italy) +39-0444-607811 or http://www.enersys-fmp.com/

Magneti Marelli, (Italy) +39-02-97227111 or http://www.magnetimarelli.net/

FAAM spa, (Italy) +39-0734-2581 or http://www.faam.com/

Any of these should have local agents.


----------

